# Logitech MX Master 2S (Wireless) auch geeignet für Gaming?



## JonasMaier (2. Juli 2017)

*Logitech MX Master 2S (Wireless) auch geeignet für Gaming?*

Hallo,

ich würde mir gerne die Logitech MX Master 2S zulegen, welches Wireless ist. Nur weiß ich nicht, ob die Sasche mit der Latenz (oder auch anderen Eigenschaften) zu viel ist, sodass ich die Ar*chkarte gezogen hab in Online-Spielen wie CS:GO oder Battlegrounds.

Kann mir wer da einen Rat geben? Vielleicht auch jemand, der die Maus besitzt? Ich bin mir unsicher.


----------



## svd (2. Juli 2017)

Gibt es einen bestimmten Grund für genau diese Maus? Preislich wäre sie nämlich nicht mehr so weit weg von Logitechs G900, welche doch weniger den Eindruck einer Büromaus macht.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (2. Juli 2017)

@ Jonas Maier

Ich hab zufälligerweise die besagte Maus als frischen Amazon-Testartikel am Start. Also die 4000-DPI-Auflösung ist schon top, die geht schon auf dem reinen Desktop ziemlich ab, denke das ist für Shooter ebenfalls ein sehr guter Wert und  mehr als eine gute Voraussetzung, nicht? 
Auch von der Ergonomie ist es sehr angenehm, allerdings auch recht groß. Massiger als so gewöhnliche Büro, aber andere "Profi-Gamer-Mäuse" haben ja ebenso große Dimensionen.

Falls du weiterhin Interesse an der Maus hast, ich hab meine wie gesagt nur wenige Tage getestet. Ist ein sehr chices Teil, auch die ganzen Zusatzfunktionen wie Nutzbarkeit auf bis zu 3 Rechnern gleichzeitig ist ganz nett, dann noch das Schnell-Scroll-Rad, das Daumen-Scrollrad uswe... Ich bevorzuge jedoch lieber schlichtere Mäuse und hätte kein Problem damit mich von der hier zu trennen. Ist niegelnagelneu, komplett OVP und funktioniert tadellos.
Amazon bietet die aktuell für 85 Euro an. Ich würde sie dir für 65 verkaufen, Versand inklusive. Kannst mir ja per PN mitteilen ob mein Angebot deine Entscheidung womöglich erleichtert.


----------



## Herbboy (3. Juli 2017)

Dass kabellose Mäuse eine merkbare Latenz haben gilt schon lange nicht mehr, außer vlt GANZ billige Modelle (unter 20€ ) oder aus Sicht von Freaks, die auch einen "Riesenunterschied" zu spüren glauben, wenn die ihre Maus vom Staub befreien und sie dann "viel leichter" sei    VIELLEICHT merken absolute "Pros" einen Unterschied.... aber vermutlich wirst du damit gut zurecht kommen, sofern die dpi der Maus Dir reichen. Dann spricht also nichts dagegen. Die Dpi sind grob gesagt die Empfindlichkeit der Maus - die Empfindlichkeit kann man oft auch im Spiel oder bei Windows noch etwas erhören, aber mit niedrigen dpi-Werten ist halt irgendwann auch Ende. Es KÖNNTE sein, dass Dir die Maus am Ende "zu langsam" ist, wenn du dich schnell umdrehen willst. Das ist oft Geschmackssache, es gibt Leute, die mindestens 6000 dpin "brauchen", andere spielen super mit nur 2500 dpi. Aber das muss man selber testen. Hast du denn aktuell vlt eine Maus, bei der man die dpi umstellen kann? Dann wähl mal einen Wert von um die 4000 dpi, ob das ok ist.

Ich selber hatte mal eine kabellose Maus von Logitech und auf dem LCD-TV dann Call of Duty Black OPs im Multiplayer gespielt: meine Ergebnisse waren nicht anders als sonst, ich war damals stets im Durchschnitt unter den Top 3 des Teams, und mit der kabellosen Maus hat sich nix dran geändert.


----------

